# He can read your mind..



## rayrecrok

Hi.










This is just spooky.. http://uk.akinator.com/


----------



## ChocaMocha

*mind reader*

I must be very predictable :lol:

He read my mind correctly every time :?


----------



## grout20

I beat him!

He couldn't get Aaron Sorkin (he wrote West Wing)

(smug) john
:lol: :wink:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

I beat him, he had three goes and never got near Sharpe (TV Series)

Peter


----------



## rayrecrok

grout20 said:


> I beat him!
> 
> He couldn't get Aaron Sorkin (he wrote West Wing)
> 
> (smug) john
> :lol: :wink:


No! he never got my uncle bob either.. :roll: ..


----------



## suedew

He didn't get our Mavis either :lol: 



Sue


----------



## Jiggles

I had 6 goes, real and fictional people, all different, diverse people and he guessed right everytime. Impressed.
John


----------



## barryd

How on earth do they do that?

I did Harry Potter, Indiana Jones, Roy Cropper and flipping Bungle out of Rainbow and the only one he didnt get was Indiana Jones but at that point I didnt realise there was an option to go on after the first guess.

I would love to know how they set that one up.

Cheers
BD


----------



## locovan

Sue why was you thinking of me.???

He got snow white for me --this is brill :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic

He's had 4 goes at guessing you Mavis

"HE" has given me


Jacqueline Wilson (author)
Cherie Blair (QC) 
Anna Wintour (Editor? of Vogue)
Martina Cole (author)

I think where I am confusing it is that when asked is she a 'star' I have to say YES


----------



## rayrecrok

sallytrafic said:


> He's had 4 goes at guessing you Mavis
> 
> "HE" has given me
> 
> Jacqueline Wilson (author)
> Cherie Blair (QC)
> Anna Wintour (Editor? of Vogue)
> Martina Cole (author)
> 
> I think where I am confusing it is that when asked is she a 'star' I have to say YES


And that she has gone "Vain" with her age again :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## motormouth

I'm hooked. This is brilliant. OK he has failed a few times but the amount he gets right with just the minimum info is staggering.
Anyone have the faintest clue how this works??


----------



## loddy

He didn't get

Goofy
postman Pat
Neil from Gavin and Stacey
My bruv
Nelson


----------



## locovan

sallytrafic said:


> He's had 4 goes at guessing you Mavis
> 
> "HE" has given me
> 
> Jacqueline Wilson (author)
> Cherie Blair (QC)
> Anna Wintour (Editor? of Vogue)
> Martina Cole (author)
> 
> I think where I am confusing it is that when asked is she a 'star' I have to say YES


Frank you old softies :lol: what does he say if you dont put in star as Im only a star on your eyes :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

motormouth said:


> I'm hooked. This is brilliant. OK he has failed a few times but the amount he gets right with just the minimum info is staggering.
> Anyone have the faintest clue how this works??


Well the sums that are involved are fairly simple, 20 optimal questions with just Yes or No divide the range of possible answers by a factor of 2²â�° (two to the power of 20) or 1,048,576 So for example

real person Y
woman Y
blonde Y
Film Star Y
alive N

Now there are plenty of dead blonde film stars but we have only asked 5 questions and before we asked one question Dracula, Marge Simpson, The Queen, Ben Elton, and Caligula were all equally in the frame 

What might be more difficult is how the names and their attributes is derived my guess is it must be done on the fly rather than from a fixed database.


----------



## framptoncottrell

Hm.

Not so good on classical music.

Didn't get Archangelo Corelli (17th century composer) or Arturo Toscanini (20th century conductor).

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Penquin

Failed with "Big Ears" but managed "Noddy" after three trials.....

Got it right with Tony Blair (characer has been done 4832 times) but did not manage Arthur Ransome.......

If it is a database it must be massive!  8O 

I suspect it is using a search engine with the questions to populate number of hits for each name......

Dave :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

framptoncottrell said:


> Hm.
> 
> Not so good on classical music.
> 
> Didn't get Archangelo Corelli (17th century composer) or Arturo Toscanini (20th century conductor).
> 
> Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


Or as Paul McCartney once said.. "Never heard of em". :lol: :lol: :lol:.. have they been in the charts.. :wink:

And don't forget it's only a bit of fun it's not real life....


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

That is very good. Nice find Ray.


----------



## motormouth

I think there must be a link to wikipedia. It still amazes me how "he" can get the right name from dozens of possibilities.


----------



## teemyob

*each*

we did 3 each and it was correct every time.

Magic bit of fun


----------



## Uller

I'm impressed! Got President Jed Bartlet (from West Wing ) right on second go, but I think that is because I answered one of the questions on the first go incorrectly.

Also got Blake from Blake's Seven, Mal Reynolds from Firefly and Arthur C Clarke on the first go. Gordon Lightfoot took 2 goes.


----------



## 96299

It is good but, I just thought of Noddy Holder, and he said Cliff richard 8O :lol: He got three out of four right though.

Steve


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Me and Churchill beat him.


----------

